# Newest addition!



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi. Here's my newest addition to the family. Lol, he's awesome. Did bite off half of his tail though during ship. :twisted: Look how close he stands to the standards


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Are you going to breed him to a dt female?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Nope. Why should I?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's stunning! Congrats.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

I couldn't see his dorsal properly! Just wondering lol.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh. I have a better pic of his dorsal. Let me find it.

And thank you romad!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness...he is beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Very nice! He's related to Karen's MG import if I remember correctly?
Don't breed him to dt! You will lose the sharpness of his caudal edge because a dt will make it rounder, a female with a very sharp caudal will do!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you breed him I want a baby. lol He's stunning.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah. If I do breed him I'm gonna breed him to my Mustard Gas Female HM. She has a long anal but he will fix that. And yes, he is from the same seller that Karen got her MG from which produced I believe 3 Best Of Show fish


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow he is stunning what a beauty !


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

+1 to dramaqueen-I want a baby too! He is gorgeous, I hope his tail grows back okay!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Put me on the list for a baby! He's gorgeous @[email protected]


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

He is lovely! I am working to blue and yellow marbles/grizzles so I really like that coloring. Good luck with him.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you sherolyn! It means a whole lot coming from you! I'm going to be breeding him to a nice MG female so let's hope that coloring isn't ruined. Lol


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Mo said:


> Thank you sherolyn! It means a whole lot coming from you! I'm going to be breeding him to a nice MG female so let's hope that coloring isn't ruined. Lol


Might get some neat bicolors out of the deal.. and I got blue pineapples with the yellow fins. One girl like that won the bicolor class every show this past season. she is kinda big and now a heifer.. should have bred her. lol


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Very nice! is this a rose tail?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Mo he's amazing!!! I'd ask to be put on the fry list, but I don't have room.  We'll see. Maybe I can get another tank. But really Mo, he's awesome! Do you have a pic of the female?


----------

